# So I bought my wife an aeropress...



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

After coming home the other day and being greeted with an angry wife who hadn't been able to find the aeropress(I left it at work) who'd made a cafetière with espresso grind, about 10g of beans that she put in the JX pro hand grinder and presumed that moving it 1 small setting would be sufficient, complaining that the coffee was very gritty....

Ensusing argument about me taking the aeropress and me questioning her ability to use the cafetière etc etc.

I bought her an aeropress. From Black Cat. 
I ground her some relatively fresh Brazilian to an aeropress grind and put it in a pot for her and gave it to her as a present when she arrived home at lunch.

Now my wife is a rule follower, to the nth degree. She can't cook without an exact recipe, she measures executing and will not deviate. She HATES the way I cook, basically I wing it, never measure anything.

Anyway, she excitedly wanted to make a coffee,

Great! I said, now this is how I like to make it (having learned from @MWJB)

No it's ok, she says, it comes with instructions....

Now if anyone isn't familiar these instructions are something along the lines of, 1 scoop (unknown weight!), 80c water, yes, basically cold!, stir and plunge immediately...wtf...

No no no I say, ignore those, they are garbage. Here is how..NO! It's my aeropress.

I explain the pros and cons, etc. But to no avail.

She's not much of a coffee connoisseur (incidentally whilst looking up how to spell that the 4th one down on google was ice-cream connoisseur, yes please!) so she's unlikely to be convinced by this tastes better, when I suggest she brews for 5-10 minutes!

How do I convince her? It will pain me if she follows those instructions again!!! 
Send help!


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Offer her a blind taste test and if she picks her way then you owe her a foot massage or something of equivalent value


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Offer her a blind taste test and if she picks her way then you owe her a foot massage or something of equivalent value


 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Offer her a blind taste test and if she picks her way then you owe her a foot massage or something of equivalent value


 I have to say I quite like this. Otherwise, my answer would be: you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.

So many times I've tried to persuade somebody of a better method to do something, but until I go quiet for a few weeks and they come round to the idea of giving my method a go it's just persistent refusal. Sometimes people have to find their own way!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I have to say I quite like this. Otherwise, my answer would be: you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.
> 
> So many times I've tried to persuade somebody of a better method to do something, but until I go quiet for a few weeks and they come round to the idea of giving my method a go it's just persistent refusal. Sometimes people have to find their own way!


 Indeed. 
At least she said it was better than instant, thats a win in my book!


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

TomHughes said:


> How do I convince her? It will pain me if she follows those instructions again!!!
> 
> Send help!


 If she likes her recipes Aeropress publish them here

https://aeropress.com/championships/wac-recipes/

Organize a competition to find a winning recipe.😺


----------



## samlawton (Oct 24, 2020)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Offer her a blind taste test and if she picks her way then you owe her a foot massage or something of equivalent value


 Absolutely this - the proof, as they say is in the pudding...drinking?

Although I must add, based on a pained similar experience, despite the longer brew tasting better it's not as likely to pass the acceptance factor of needing to wait that long for a coffee, especially coming from instant.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I think a lot of the long-steep recipes for Aeropress are trying to emulate an espresso type of flavor profile, a short/ no-steep is a very different drink but is the preference of some, if that's what she likes then I'd say go for an easylife.


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

This is overly complicated.

Create an infogram on Canva, with exactly the instructions that you think should be followed.

Send Aeropress a blank email.

Tell her that you contacted Aeropress (pause between two statements) and now have updated instructions.

Present new instructions.

*Important to note*



*This way, you are not telling her your way is better, merely presenting it in a way that she will readily follow.*


*You did contact Aeropress but you have at no point claimed that they sent you new instructions.*


@coffeechap purchased one of these for me, when we first met. And then, when I finally decised to use it, it turns out that he had sold it. In my house, if it's coffee related and mine - it would need to be nailed to the surface.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

FWIW mate i think you are on a hiding-to-nothing IMO...women "always" know better.....you should have just bought her a box of chocolates; at least they don't come with instructions :exit:


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> FWIW mate i think you are on a hiding-to-nothing IMO...women "always" know better.....you should have just bought her a box of chocolates; at least they don't come with instructions :exit:


 Did I step into a time warp here?


----------

